
Show HN: Themetally – free WordPress theme directory - justnorris
https://themetally.com
======
justnorris
I've finally finished my side-project - Themetally. This is my first side-
project in years, so please be gentle with me :). I've spent months in
developing it, and I really hope it's going to be valuable to people who are
looking for themes.

So what is Themetally? Themetally a WordPress theme directory. [applause]
Thank you, thank you. Good night.

That’s actually almost true, and I think good enough for a short answer. Here
is a longer explanation for those who are interested…

A While back I was looking for a nice new free theme for my personal blog. I
started browsing the WordPress.org directory and quickly came to a conclusion
that it’s bad on many different levels, and isn’t really suitable to browse
anything at all. There is no pagination, it’s buggy, the theme demo doesn’t do
the themes any justice, and there is no real metric I could use to judge
whether a theme has been active, whether it has received updates, etc. etc. -
so I decided to attempt to solve those issues with Themetally.

I made Themetally so that it would be easier to discover WordPress themes,
with useful statistics, like active installs over time, and theme update
recency and/or “project pulse”. On top of that - theme readme usually contains
useful information that’s not available on WordPress.org either, so I decided
to bundle that right into the theme description - makes it a lot easier
viewing changelog.

I think there is still so much room for improvement, and if Themetally takes
off I’d like to add a lot more features to it, such as voting system, let
authors claim their profiles, add more analytics like relative page-load time,
CSS/JS size, etc.

To summarize, Themetally is a free WordPress theme directory with better theme
demos, more detailed theme information and analytics.

------
gabrielcossette
Great idea! Always thought that the WP theme directory could use some
improvements.

You have about 150 more themes listed in your website than WP theme directory.
How is that so?

Also, you could reference Premium GPL themes from this library:
[https://gpldl.com](https://gpldl.com)

~~~
justnorris
I think I might not be tracking theme deletions yet

Can you pinpoint any single theme that I have that WordPress doesn't have?

~~~
gabrielcossette
Theme deletions, that must be it then. I don't have a specific example, I just
wondered the difference in the total numbers of both websites.

------
maxraz
one word - UseFull !

